# Vape Meet Promo Video



## Gizmo



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Brilliant!
Looking forward to it


----------



## Silverbear

Can not wait.


----------



## Gizmo

1HR and 15Mins to upload  anyway i am excited as you guys to share this with you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

How many MB is the video file?


----------



## PeterHarris

Gizmo said:


> 1HR and 15Mins to upload  anyway i am excited as you guys to share this with you


add another 20min r so, as it needs to process after its uploaded, i know


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Silver said:


> How many MB is the video file?


500mb  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Wow, so its a 500MB file on the download too
Best to use on uncapped, not on the cell then 
Lol


----------



## Gizmo

Jeez Peter I dunno how you do it soo often. Also makes your Internet completely useless while you do it 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

Also its only 720p else I would have no Internet for the rest of the night lol . Silver you won't need to download 500mb once it's on YouTube they use special streaming technology and it get reduced quite a fair chunk when viewing it. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris

Gizmo said:


> Jeez Peter I dunno how you do it soo often. Also makes your Internet completely useless while you do it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


lol welcome to my world.... hahaha


----------



## Silver

Ok great thanks @Gizmo
The world of video is something else indeed


----------



## Gizmo

Are you ready!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo

3...2...1...


----------



## Gizmo

Take view and let me know what you guys think


----------



## annemarievdh




----------



## PeterHarris

Cool. Good job gizmo


----------



## Gizmo

Thanks Peter

If you guys feel like you want more after watching it, then the video is done correctly as a marketing tool

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

Scroll to the top Anne Marie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Gizmo said:


> Scroll to the top Anne Marie



Thank you @Gizmo, total blond moment


----------



## Alex

Fantastic


----------



## Rowan Francis

Oh wow @Gizmo. Sick as tits. Brilliant 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo

Very Nice

I will just sit here in the states and look

@Gizmo what is the name of the song the 1st one?


----------



## annemarievdh

That is excellent @Gizmo !!! Can we have another vapemeet this saturday

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

kimbo said:


> Very Nice
> 
> I will just sit here in the states and look
> 
> @Gizmo what is the name of the song the 1st one?



Its a remix of Radioactive by imagine dragons

Its called Vaporactive and by smokefreesource


----------



## RevnLucky7

Very very cool Giz! Looks like you guys had a fantastic meet!


----------



## kimbo

@Stroodlepuff 

Thank you


----------



## devdev

Awesome stuff!

Great post production @Gizmo, and nice camera work from team VK


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> Awesome stuff!
> 
> Great post production @Gizmo, and nice camera work from team VK



Thank you  

Photos to follow soon


----------



## RevnLucky7

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thank you
> 
> Photos to follow soon



Show us the real meet... like 11pm, people passed out everywhere

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET

my youboob video downloader has different size options so i went with the 11 meg one 
great video


----------



## Gizmo

Thanks guys. I wish I had more footage but I did a noob mistake half the time I thought I was filming I wasn't as it was my Bros camera lol. But anyway 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

That was bloody brilliant! What an awesome video! I just loved the group shot!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo

As long as Uncle Rob approves I'm safe  

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

Yeah, loved the mexican wave style vape exhale.

hehehehe, and us Vaalies aren't so mellowed out from the sea hey, that we like forget the group shot, like. Hey. like. Hey

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> As long as Uncle Rob approves I'm safe



Now the FOMO is even worse! I missed an epic event!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

Have to make the next one Robster. No excuses! 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Have to make the next one Robster. No excuses!



No question about that... I was actually gonna surprise everyone and rock up for this last one because my daughter was going to JHB and I was gonna drive her and stay for the meet... then on Thursday she ended up in hospital with Kidney Stones and that was the end of the surprise trip. 

Ohm Johan knew I was coming and kept it a secret!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Oh no Rob that is horrible news. Would have been such an awesome surprise. Is your little you okay now? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Rob Fisher said:


> No question about that... I was actually gonna surprise everyone and rock up for this last one because my daughter was going to JHB and I was gonna drive her and stay for the meet... then on Thursday she ended up in hospital with Kidney Stones and that was the end of the surprise trip.
> 
> Ohm Johan knew I was coming and kept it a secret!



Awu MAN! That is just terrible! Hope your daughter is better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> No question about that... I was actually gonna surprise everyone and rock up for this last one because my daughter was going to JHB and I was gonna drive her and stay for the meet... then on Thursday she ended up in hospital with Kidney Stones and that was the end of the surprise trip.
> 
> Ohm Johan knew I was coming and kept it a secret!


Shame that's horrible  would have been an awesome surprise

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Oh no Rob that is horrible news. Would have been such an awesome surprise. Is your little you okay now?



Yip she is fine... they put in a stent and she has to go back in a week to have the kidney stone removed... it was too inflamed to remove it on the day. I wouldn't recommend kidney stones to anyone... the pain seems pretty intense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip she is fine... they put in a stent and she has to go back in a week to have the kidney stone removed... it was too inflamed to remove it on the day. I wouldn't recommend kidney stones to anyone... the pain seems pretty intense.


It is the absolute worst pain ever has happened to me so I know how she's feeling it's so intense. Good luck shame hers sounds alot worse than mine was even

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

*Absolutely marvellous video* @Gizmo 

You captured all the main things!
And it was so well done!
A real pleasure to watch

You didnt show the VapeKing stand  now thats what i call trying not to make it biased - Kudos

Fantastic, fantastic, fantastic

Would make any keen vaper want to come to a vape meet!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD

Awesome @Gizmo ! You rock!


----------



## Tom

Really good video showing how good the vape meet was

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Al3x

awesome vid @Gizmo


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> *Absolutely marvellous video* @Gizmo
> 
> You captured all the main things!
> And it was so well done!
> A real pleasure to watch
> 
> You didnt show the VapeKing stand  now thats what i call trying not to make it biased - Kudos
> 
> Fantastic, fantastic, fantastic
> 
> *Would make any keen vaper want to come to a vape meet*!



lol was actually just contemplating how to pull that one of


----------



## Metal Liz

Excellent video @Gizmo!!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Awesome vid there @Gizmo


----------



## Andre

Awesome video, very well done @Gizmo.


----------



## Gizmo

Thanks guys, next time I will make sure im filming more so their is more quality footage


----------



## Silver

That 'backwards and forwards' of @Reinhardt 's cloud blowing was incredible

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## TylerD

Gizmo said:


> Thanks guys, next time I will make sure im filming more so their is more quality footage


I will put a gopro on my head next time as well! Point of view vape meet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

@Gizmo the video really caught the spirit and essence of an awesome vape meet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

well done guys. awesome vape meet!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Well done @Gizmo and team VK!!! You captured the essence of what we live for!!! I'm also feeling like a bit of a movie star. Big ups for the effort very well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Great vapography @Gizmo 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JP Brooks

First Vape Meet & I loved it!! Definately going see me at all the future Vape Meets!!!

Awesome Video clip of the Day!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

The Vape Meets look fantastic! I'm definitely going to make a plan to be at Vape Meet #5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

It was soooo much fun!!!


----------

